# 1979 Elco Build-up



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Kick Panels









Got the holes cut, and speakers mounted.









Okay so I cheated with purchasing my lowers already Formed..... :cheesy: 











Will post some pictures tomorrow of the rest of the set up. Going with 4-10" RE SRX's but gonna do something a little different.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Stuff list?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

All I know is there better be rear speakers or I'm shitting all over this thread. :cheesy:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 11 2010, 07:39 PM~19045365
> *All I know is there better be rear speakers or I'm shitting all over this thread. :cheesy:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Nov 11 2010, 11:45 AM~19042121
> *Stuff list?
> *


YOU MEAN EQUIPMENT LIST??
I AM TOSSED UP ON THE DECK
ALPINE PROBABLY
BUT AUDIO CONTROL DQX PROCESSOR
EPIC 150
2 ORION XTR 2150
1 SUNDOWN 1500
ADS 5 1/4 COMPONENTS
6 1/2 KICKER MID BASS IN THE DOOR PODS
5 1/4 COAXIALS, JUST FOR OUTHOPU
MB QUART TWEETS IN THE DASH LOCATIONS
CENTER CHANNEL WITH A 4" MB QUART MID AND 1" TWEETER IN THE DASH
3 RE AUDIO SRX-10'S PORTED AT 32HZ

I AM DOING A 9" SCREEN IN THE MIDDLE OF THE DASH OPENING, AND DOING THE DECK IN THE MIDDLE OF THE DASH. I ALSO HAVE A 15" SCREEN IN THERE ALREADY, AND GOING TO DO, 2 7" SCREEN WHERE THE SUN VISORS ARE AT.




> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 11 2010, 07:39 PM~19045365
> *All I know is there better be rear speakers or I'm shitting all over this thread. :cheesy:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA IN A ELCO, OKAY JUST FOR YOU I WILL HOOK IT UP.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 11 2010, 08:18 PM~19045677
> *YOU MEAN EQUIPMENT LIST??
> I AM TOSSED UP ON THE DECK
> ALPINE PROBABLY
> ...


WTF I'm only worth a lousy pair of coaxials? I would place my worth at least equal to a component set. :biggrin: 

You doing a blow through from the bed on the subs?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 11 2010, 07:39 PM~19045365
> *All I know is there better be rear speakers or I'm shitting all over this thread. :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 11 2010, 10:17 PM~19046838
> *WTF I'm only worth a lousy pair of coaxials? I would place my worth at least equal to a component set. :biggrin:
> You doing a blow through from the bed on the subs?
> *


YEAH I AM GONNA CUT IT UP. WAS THINKING ABOUT MAKING A FULL BRACKET FROM THE FRAME, AND RUNNING 2-15" BTL'S AND GOING INTO THE LANES WITH IT. I DO NOT KNOW JUST YET. RIGHT NOW I GOT THE 3-10S 

I WILL FIGURE IT OUT ONCE I GET THE FRAME WRAPPED


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 11 2010, 06:18 PM~19045677
> *YOU MEAN EQUIPMENT LIST??
> I AM TOSSED UP ON THE DECK
> ALPINE PROBABLY
> ...


Alpine=Big thumbs up! :biggrin: (But I am a little bias in that department.)

I hooked up 4 12" L7's in my buddies Denali on 2 Orion XTR 1000.1's and I got to say I wan impressed. Those little beasts do work! I don't understand why they would put the circuitry into the amp to hook up Master/slave but in talking to their support if you hook it up that way you will only be using one amp....but outside of that, no complaints! They were doing work and sounded damn good! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

DID NOT GET MUCH DONE TODAY, IT WAS COLD AS SHIT, BUT GOT THE KICK PANELS TEST FITTED.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Who'd you end up getting them kicks from?An are you happy w/ the fit


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 13 2010, 10:31 AM~19058171
> *Who'd you end up getting them kicks from?An are you happy w/ the fit
> *


DRIVERS SIDE, YES, PASSENGER SIDE HAS A BIT OF A BO, BUT I LIKE THEM BETTER THEN THE Q FORMS. THE PLASTIC DOES NOT HOLD UP NEXT TO THE FIBERGLASS, I GOT THEM OFF EBAY


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Gota link?

I know you posted it before just dont remember where the hell it was.Thanka


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

GOT EVERYTHING TOGETHER WITH THE DOOR PANELS, AND ALSO THE KICK PANELS, FINISHED THE INTERIOR, JUST HAVE TO GO HOME TO FLORIDA TO PICK UP MY OSTRICH MATERIAL FOR THE HEADLINER AND DASH.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 13 2010, 07:00 PM~19060509
> *GOT EVERYTHING TOGETHER WITH THE DOOR PANELS, AND ALSO THE KICK PANELS, FINISHED THE INTERIOR, JUST HAVE TO GO HOME TO FLORIDA TO PICK UP MY OSTRICH MATERIAL FOR THE HEADLINER AND DASH.
> 
> 
> ...


ttt for pictures tomorrow


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 12 2010, 07:25 AM~19049815
> *YEAH I AM GONNA CUT IT UP.  WAS THINKING ABOUT MAKING A FULL BRACKET FROM THE FRAME, AND RUNNING 2-15" BTL'S AND GOING INTO THE LANES WITH IT.
> *


not the best choice for spl applications


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 16 2010, 02:36 AM~19080077
> *not the best choice for spl applications
> *


HONESTLY, I AM ACTUALLY SCARED TO RUN 2-15" BTL'S....... :wow: 

I GOT 3-10" RE SRX'S THINK I AM GONNA START THERE AND MOVE ON FROM THERE


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 16 2010, 03:06 PM~19082571
> *HONESTLY, I AM ACTUALLY SCARED TO RUN 2-15" BTL'S....... :wow:
> 
> I GOT 3-10" RE SRX'S THINK I AM GONNA START THERE AND MOVE ON FROM THERE
> *


Don't be, I ran 4 08 model's and I still can't hear to this day. Loosing your hearing isn't all that bad, it's just when blood comes out for the first time :wow:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Nov 16 2010, 02:29 PM~19082760
> *Don't be, I ran 4 08 model's and I still can't hear to this day. Loosing your hearing isn't all that bad, it's just when blood comes out for the first time :wow:
> *


I JUST DID MY MEASUREMENTS, AND THE BOX I HAVE RIGHT NOW IS GOING TO DO THE TRICK.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Cool build bro, I'm definitely gonna tune in on this one.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Nov 16 2010, 04:48 PM~19083881
> *Cool build bro, I'm definitely gonna tune in on this one.
> *


THANKS DOGG, INTERIOR IS GETTING BLACKED OUT AS WE SPEAK. NEED TO GET MY PINSTRIPPER HOTT, BUT WILL BE POSTING PICS


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Man I will tell you this, I spent the whole day fixing wiring issues on the ELCO. I mean NO professionalism. I had an alarm installed from a reputable shop here in Va Beach, and OMG, they did a total half ass job. I mean there are things called BUTT CONNECTORS. You can buy a shit load at Harbor Freights. Most of what they did, they just wired them together and wrapped it up with Electrical Tape.


This wire goes to the door jamb switch so the Alarm goes off when you open the door
This is what they did









This is what I did










They took electrical tape and connected my alarm box to some wires. I mounted it to the Firewall


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dam that sux.When i was installin.We had a reputable competition down the road.We spent 1/3 of out time fixing there fuck ups just like that.Hack the shit outa everthing

Honestly i dont trust butt connectors.I'd rater solder on a alarm or alteast crimp caps.

We've done test w/ weight an wire attached to a bench vice using both butt connectors and crimp caps.Caps held way better an tighter.I know its a bit much but i only wanna mess w/ a connection once unless i'm removing it


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 18 2010, 07:02 PM~19104230
> *Dam that sux.When i was installin.We had a reputable competition down the road.We spent 1/3 of out time fixing there fuck ups just like that.Hack the shit outa everthing
> 
> Honestly i dont trust butt connectors.I'd rater solder on a alarm or alteast crimp caps.
> ...


Yeah usually use Butt connectors, and then wrap the wire with Electrical tape. Soldering is time consuming, and also once you solder you have to cut alot away.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 18 2010, 04:54 PM~19104146
> *Man I will tell you this, I spent the whole day fixing wiring issues on the ELCO.  I mean NO professionalism.  I had an alarm installed from a reputable shop here in Va Beach, and OMG, they did a total half ass job.  I mean there are things called BUTT CONNECTORS.  You can buy a shit load at Harbor Freights.  Most of what they did, they just wired them together and wrapped it up with Electrical Tape.
> This wire goes to the door jamb switch so the Alarm goes off when you open the door
> This is what they did
> ...


damn you ain't lying, could of did that your self, and saved the extra cash for beer :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 18 2010, 08:49 PM~19105178
> *Yeah usually use Butt connectors, and then wrap the wire with Electrical tape.  Soldering is time consuming, and also once you solder you have to cut alot away.
> *


It's the best connection possible.Cut allot away????


Guess theres some thing worse than butt connectors....scotch locks.Those things are worthless


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

i always use butts on alarms t taps suck an get fatigued..and i NEvER PUT BRAINS UNDER DASH..


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Nov 19 2010, 02:00 PM~19111027
> *i always use butts on alarms t taps suck an get fatigued..and i NEvER PUT BRAINS UNDER DASH..
> *


I PUT IT THERE BECAUSE IF I CAN NOT CAN EASILY REACH IT, NEITHER CAN ANYONE ELSE. I WAS LOOKING AROUND, FOR A SPOT THAT CAN NOT BE EASILY REACHED. 

AT ONE TIME IN MY LIFE I USED TO NOT BE SO LEGAL, AND THAT WAS THE EASY WAY TO KNOCK OUT THE ALARM. MOST INSTALLERS PUT IT RIGHT UNDER THE DASH, OR NEAR THE STEARING COLUMN. 

SO YOU JUST GRAB, AND CUT, ALARM DISABLED. MOST ALARMS ARE BASIC OR SLIGHTLY HIGHER THEN BASIC. NO BACK UP BATTERIES, OR LCD NOTIFICATION.


GOT THE DRIVERS SIDE DOOR PANEL DONE, AND COMPLETED.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

GOT A LITTLE BIT OF WORK DONE TODAY, GOT MY KICKS BACK IN, ABOUT TO PUT THE CAR BACK TOGETHER.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

i take it those are prefab'd kick panels.......
do yourself a favor, pull them out and seal up the back.... they will sound alot better....


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 29 2010, 04:12 PM~19191616
> *GOT A LITTLE BIT OF WORK DONE TODAY, GOT MY KICKS BACK IN, ABOUT TO PUT THE CAR BACK TOGETHER.
> 
> 
> ...



and if those are diamonds be very careful they dont like power stick real close to rms....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Nov 29 2010, 11:58 PM~19196209
> *and if those are diamonds be very careful they dont like power stick real close to rms....
> *


NO THOSE ARE ADS I JUST LIKED THE LOOKS OF THE GRILLE, BUT I HAVE OWNED DIAMOND AUDIO, AND ANYTHING BUT THERE HEX LINES AND YOUR WASTING YOU TIME IF YOU WANT TO GIVE THEM POWER. BUT MY ADS RUN ABOUT 300 WATTS INTO THE CROSSOVER. AND THEY SOUND OUTSTANDING.

PITBULLX.....WHEN I GET BACK TO FLA I GOT SOMETHING ALREADY PLANNED OUT


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 30 2010, 04:06 AM~19198386
> *NO THOSE ARE ADS I JUST LIKED THE LOOKS OF THE GRILLE, BUT I HAVE OWNED DIAMOND AUDIO, AND ANYTHING BUT THERE HEX LINES AND YOUR WASTING YOU TIME IF YOU WANT TO GIVE THEM POWER.  BUT MY ADS RUN ABOUT 300 WATTS INTO THE CROSSOVER.  AND THEY SOUND OUTSTANDING.
> 
> PITBULLX.....WHEN I GET BACK TO FLA I GOT SOMETHING ALREADY PLANNED OUT
> *


great choice in equipment, you are still a douche :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 30 2010, 07:18 PM~19203608
> *great choice in equipment, you are still a douche  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

HARD TO WORK IN 30 DEGREE WEATHER, BUT GOT A COUPLE OF THE SMALLER THINGS DONE SO I CAN GET MY DASH BACK TOGETHER.

MADE THE 3 1/2 TEMPLETE FOR DASH TWEETERS FOR MY COMPONENT SET.









TEST FIT THE DECK INTO THE NEW CUBBY WHERE THE VENTS USE TO BE AT. I KNOW THE NESA DECK IS SORTA CHESSY, BUT FOR WHAT I AM GETTING FROM THE UNIT, I DECIDED TO KEEP IT, NOTHING BETTER THEN BEING ABLE TO STICK IN A THUMB DRIVE AND HAVE VIDEOS IN A CAR THAT BOUNCHES.









TEST FIT MY TEMPLATE FOR MY 9" SCREEN 









HERE IS THE SCREEN IN THERE, NOT MOUNTED SO IT IS OFF IN THE PICTURE, BUT IT WILL BE CENTERED WHEN IT GETS DONE


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 7 2010, 03:42 PM~19264058
> *HARD TO WORK IN 30 DEGREE WEATHER, BUT GOT A COUPLE OF THE SMALLER THINGS DONE SO I CAN GET MY DASH BACK TOGETHER.
> 
> HERE IS THE SCREEN IN THERE, NOT MOUNTED SO IT IS OFF IN THE PICTURE, BUT IT WILL BE CENTERED WHEN IT GETS DONE
> ...


Shit I was sanding some stuff in the driveway last night and it was in the teens without factoring the strong winds. I'd welcome mid 30's right now. 

Do you plan on doing something about the "carbon look" finish on that screen? I've always hated that fake carbon fiber finish that so many manufactures love to use.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lookin good

Clean out your garage an work in there.Grab a propane forced air heater.

Hell i had a friend of mine bought one of them cheap fabric car ports an used tarps as end caps w/ a heater inside.Shit was redneckary but it got the job done.Warm enough for just a sweat shirt while there was a foot of snow on the ground


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 7 2010, 07:20 PM~19266011
> *Lookin good
> 
> Clean out your garage an work in there.Grab a propane forced air heater.
> ...


My Garage is already set up, I am in Virginia and just trying to get the basics done right now so I can put the dash back in.

I was thinking the same thing OUT. I have to look how the screen comes apart, but I feel ya, I hate that Carbon Fiber look


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 16 2010, 12:06 PM~19082571
> *HONESTLY, I AM ACTUALLY SCARED TO RUN 2-15" BTL'S....... :wow:
> 
> I GOT 3-10" RE SRX'S THINK I AM GONNA START THERE AND MOVE ON FROM THERE
> *


Wat r BTL's. R they good. How r they compared to L7 or solo X. I've ran kickers all my life. I have a pair of treo subs, they were the top line treo but they are 5 years old. I've never broken them in.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 16 2010, 12:06 PM~19082571
> *HONESTLY, I AM ACTUALLY SCARED TO RUN 2-15" BTL'S....... :wow:
> 
> I GOT 3-10" RE SRX'S THINK I AM GONNA START THERE AND MOVE ON FROM THERE
> *


Wat r BTL's. R they good. How r they compared to L7 or solo X. I've ran kickers all my life. I have a pair of treo subs, they were the top line treo but they are 5 years old. I've never broken them in.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 7 2010, 11:05 PM~19269387
> *Wat r BTL's. R they good. How r they compared to L7 or solo X. I've ran kickers all my life. I have a pair of treo subs, they were the top line treo but they are 5 years old. I've never broken them in.
> *



Sup JR....here is some info on the company that makes BTLs...FI..aka AA

https://ssl.perfora.net/ficaraudio.com/sess...ndex.shopscript


BIG DIRTY...RE is a good line. We are authorized dealers for them as well. They should keep you satisfied in the meantime....have a secret stash set aside and label it BTL funds, in due time...you will have them...when there is a will....there is a way!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks jeri! Happy holidays to u n the family. Hope jameson comes over this year. How bout u guys. U guys comin back?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Dec 8 2010, 01:53 AM~19269756
> *Sup JR....here is some info on the company that makes BTLs...FI..aka AA
> 
> https://ssl.perfora.net/ficaraudio.com/sess...ndex.shopscript
> ...


hahaha..I just seen this. The cost is not the Issue..never really been into Bass competition or about being the Loudest. Just want something banging. But we will see, maybe I will get a taste and shift what I like.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Well test Fit the subs, and the Box. Gotta build the Amp rack, and alot more sanding


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

DAM, outa beat the block down!!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 23 2011, 09:47 PM~19944946
> *DAM, outa beat the block down!!!!
> *


Yeah I am basically at 1.2 Cubes per chamber with everything accounted for. Gonna fire it up and see where I am at, if need be, I got about 4 big bags of Poly fill.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Dec 8 2010, 01:05 AM~19269387-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there is no AKA the man that owns Fi purchased AA a few years back and revamped their shit AA is a dealer only brand whereas Fi is internet only... and RE isnt anywhere near as good as they were a few years ago, the sale to USAmps and subsequent outsourcing everything to china was no bueno


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I got a lot of cleaning up too do, but here is the Amp rack and speaker cover. Still gotta get the grill cloth, and the plexi glas


----------



## BIGM661 (May 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 23 2011, 07:40 PM~19944866
> *Well test Fit the subs, and the Box.  Gotta build the Amp rack, and alot more sanding
> 
> 
> ...



nice setup.. :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

check this out

http://www.elcaminocentral.com/forums.php


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Mar 9 2011, 02:55 AM~20048589
> *check this out
> 
> http://www.elcaminocentral.com/forums.php
> ...


Yeah the first picture, those speakers are only 4" speakers. The last Photo was something that I wanted, but I am gonna be finishing up my Install, I just have to get the Speaker cloth in.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: GOOD STUFF ANYMORE PICS......


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Mar 27 2011, 10:51 PM~20197066
> *:thumbsup: GOOD STUFF ANYMORE PICS......
> *


I am in San Diego right now, so will not be back until Mid April. Then I get back to work


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

koo.  

im about to start one so i'll post sum pics once i get it going...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Back surgery got me laid up. Gonna finish it once I get back up and running


----------

